# Problems connecting to our fav site?



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone else having problems connecting to havaneseforum in the last 2 or 3 days? I'm finding I can't access the website a couple of times lately.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa has been doing upgrades to the forum. When that happens sometimes you will log in and see "database error."


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes I have had some intermittent troubles too. it's very alarming when you can't get on.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yes, if you notice, she's put a notice on the main page about the limits on photo size - so if you get a database error, it's likely that you're posting photos that are too large. Oh yea, did I panic this morning. Felt like a drug addict who'd been cut off!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes! I'm so glad to hear it isn't just me! I spent all day yesterday dealing with 'puter issues and having it work, then not work and work again! This morning when I couldn't get on, I thought I was right back at square one!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This is what happens as football season nears, she gets all excited when she sees Tony on the T.V. she accidentally hits the wrong key then BAM the forums gone and we are all in the dark! Better hope those Cowboys do good this year, I'm not sure what would happen to the forum if they dont.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHAHA... I did crash it the other day. If its been down the last two days, its my hosting company. I will have to check it out. Im working on the cafe press store now.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You are one busy lady lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Im working on the cafe press store now.


:whoo:Wahoooo can we get a sneak peak? :whoo:


----------

